# Has Bean



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I have never personally ordered from them, i have used their blend for Mrs Athas and do really like it. I am therefore going to give them a go this week. I do prefer dark roasts but have enjoyed lighter coffee in the past. I want to expand my coffee journey so here goes.

Can people recommend any beans to me? The bean needs to be good for straight espresso but also useable in milk as the wife only drinks cappas/lattes and i only have one grinder and dont wish to change beans and waste time dialling in too much until the full bag has gone.

I will still be looking for chocolate/caramel if poss but will also consider fruity notes and things alittle different too.

So far on my hit list i have Jailbreak and Finca Illusion. The latter as strawberry milkshake sounds like something i must try.

As a guide i did really enjoy Rave's Nicaraguan recently.

Spukey.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Although I tend to go for lighter to medium roasted beans I have never been disappointed with any has bean offerings. I find it difficult to make a recommendation as I know there are others out there that know the has bean range better than me. There's also so much choice that I often wait until a tasting note catches my eye and I'll go for it. I really enjoyed this coffee though.

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/brazil-fazenda-inglaterra-canario-pulped-natural


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

There is 50% of on La Illusion. Watch right till the end of this video (or watch all 5 in order).


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Go for this if you like one of them then you can look at the beans within the blend and explore further.

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/starter-packs/products/espresso-starter-pack


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

look no further

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/brazil-fazenda-cachoeira-da-grama-yellow-bourbon-pulped-natural

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-colombia/products/colombia-san-sebastian-caturra-washed


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

That Brazilian sounds sublime!

Thanks for the code too, glad i didnt order last night!

Keep em coming, December/january is going to be Has Bean month


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

I looked all over for a code for hasbean. Just paid full price for la illusion.


----------



## migs (Dec 20, 2014)

Has Bean have been the only place I've ordered coffee from for the past 9 or 10 years, back when it was pretty much just Steve and maybe one or two members of staff.

Generally, whatever Steve says in the cupping notes will be bang on the mark, and the speed of the service is as good as it gets.

My taste leads me straight to Central America every time. I love the big creamy sweet stuff that El Salvador/Nicaragua/Guatemala turn out year after year.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks all! Love this forum does Spukey!


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

They are doing good business and doing it with great confidence and enthusiasm. May this continue indefinitely!


----------

